# SeaWorld Orlando - General Information



## mjhtvchick

_Post last updated – January 24, 2020
Prices last verified – January 24, 2020_

This post provides general information about SeaWorld Orlando.

All prices quoted in this post are subject to change; please check park website for current information.

SeaWorld has a wide variety of available ticket packages, upgrades and add-ons. I tried to provide as much detail as possible about these packages below but the details are subject to change.

*GENERAL INFORMATION*

Address & Contact Info
The entrance to SeaWorld Orlando is located on the Central Florida Parkway near the intersection of Interstate 4 and FL 528. SeaWorld Orlando is located about 10 minutes south of downtown Orlando and 15 minutes from Orlando International Airport (MCO).
Click HERE for location and directions.
An interactive park map is available HERE.
SeaWorld's Address:
7007 Sea World Drive
Orlando, FL 32821
407-545-5550

Admission
SeaWorld Orlando has a wide variety of ticketing options including individual day tickets, combo tickets (with other SeaWorld parks), annual passes and special discounts for Florida residents.

Regular priced single-day admission averages at about $100.
Tickets are required for guests ages 3 and older.
To purchase tickets and other add-ons and upgrades, visit: https://seaworld.com/orlando/tickets/

Vacation Packages
Admission to SeaWorld can also be booked as part of a vacation package at an "Official SeaWorld Hotel" or a "SeaWorld Hotel Partner”. Guests who book these packages receive exclusive benefits that add significant value to an Orlando vacation experience as outlined on this page: https://seaworld.com/orlando/vacation-packages/hotel-partners/ .

To book a vacation package, visit the Vacation Packages page of the SeaWorld website.

Park Hours
Operating hours vary throughout the year and are subject to change. For the latest hours, please check the online park hours calendar HERE.

Parking
General Parking starts at $25
Preferred Parking starts at $35

Parking passes can be pre-purchased for a small discount at: https://seaworld.com/orlando/upgrades/parking-and-rentals/
Florida Bronze Annual Pass Members receive 50% off general parking.
Florida Silver Annual Pass Members receive complimentary general parking.
Florida Gold and Platinum Annual Pass Members receive complimentary general parking and preferred parking (limited availability).

There are also a limited number of charging stations available for electric vehicles.

Security Procedures
All bags, backpacks, and packages are subject to inspection prior to entering the park.
SeaWorld does not permit weapons, glass bottles, cans, any other type of sharp object, straws, large hard or soft coolers (larger than 16 quart), and any hazardous items or materials to be brought into the park.
SeaWorld Orlando also has clear limitations on what types of foods and beverages are allowed to be brought into the park.
Permitted foods:

Snacks in individual serving sizes (cracker packs, bags of chips, fruit snacks, etc. that are under 3.5 oz)
Bottled water
Baby food in plastic containers
Not permitted:

Picnic lunches or other family portion servings (such as large bags of chips great than 3.5 oz, sandwiches, hot dogs, slices of pizza, subs, fried chicken, etc.)
Any outside beverages except bottled water (this includes teas, sodas, alcohol, etc. in any size containers)
Glass containers of any kind

Guest Services
Guest Services is located near the park entrance. Ambassadors can assist you with a wide variety of issues including ticket upgrades, booking tours or animal encounters, show information, lost and found items, guides for guests with disabilities, and assistance for lost parties.

Stroller, wheelchair, and electronic convenience vehicles (ECVs) are available for rent in the building to the right of Guest Services or can be pre-booked online at https://seaworld.com/orlando/upgrades/parking-and-rentals/

Technology and Social Media
SeaWorld Orlando offers guests free wi-fi. After entering the park, select SeaWorldGuest to connect.
You can also download the SeaWorld App for free for Apple and for Android devices.

Lockers
All-day lockers are available for rent in three different sizes near the park entrance.
Small single-use lockers are also available at Journey to Atlantis, Kraken, Manta, and Mako for a small rental fee.

Smoking
Smoking is only permitted in the park at designated locations specified on the park map.

Inclement Weather Policy
Afternoon showers are common during the summer months in Orlando and safety is SeaWorld’s #1 concern. As such, they do sometimes limit access to rides or close the park early due to weather. For more information on SeaWorld’s Inclement Weather policy, see https://seaworld.com/orlando/help/inclement-weather-policy/


*PARK ACCESSIBILITY*

Certified Autism Center
SeaWorld has been designated as a Certified Autism Center.  For more information and the IBCCES Sensory Guide, visit https://seaworld.com/orlando/help/certified-autism-center/

Ride Accessibility
SeaWorld Orlando is committed to providing equal access to guests with disabilities. SeaWorld Orlando's Ride Accessibility Program was designed to allow guests to fully participate and enjoy the parks while keeping safety requirements in mind.

See the Accessibility Guide at https://seaworld.com/orlando/help/ride-accessibility-program/.

For additional information about SeaWorld Orlando’s accessibility, you can also email Guest Correspondence at: SEAguestcorrespondence@SeaWorld.com.

Food Allergies & Dietary Restrictions
SeaWorld staff are trained in allergen management and will do whatever is possible to accommodate guests.  For more information, visit https://seaworld.com/orlando/help/allergen-information/


*UPGRADES AND ADD-ONS*

PhotoKey
PhotoKey allows you to collect, view & share your in-park photos instantly. After your visit, you can download digital copies of your photos and create custom memorabilia using photos from your day at SeaWorld Orlando.

This is done by scanning a unique QR code that is linked to your PhotoKey account at most major rides and photo locations. You can view and share all of your photos using the PhotoKey app for Android and iPhone or visit www.seaworld.com/photokey.

Pricing starts at $70 for a One-Day PhotoKey Access Pass. Passholder and other discounts may be available.

Express Park Entry + Preferred Parking
Start your day sooner with up close parking and VIP entrance to the park, starting from $59.99
Valid for up to 6 ticketed guests and 1 car.

Reserved Show Seating
Gives one-time reserved seating at:

Dolphin Days
Orca Encounter
Pets Ahoy
Sea Lion High
Must arrive 15 minutes prior to show time to receive your reserved seating.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included.
Pricing starts at $15 for guests ages 3+

Reserved Show Seating + Quick Queue Unlimited
Combines Reserved Show Seating with Quick Queue Unlimited which gives unlimited front-of-the-line access to:

Antarctica: Empire of the Penguin
Infinity Falls
Journey to Atlantis
Kraken
Mako
Manta
Wild Arctic
All ride height and safety restrictions apply.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included.
Pricing starts at $35 for guests ages 3+

Behind-the-Scenes Up-Close Tour
An approximately 60-minute walking tour that takes you behind the scenes at Shark Encounter and Avian Research where you will discover how SeaWorld’s animal experts care for sharks and penguins as well as facts about SeaWorld and their commitment to wildlife.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 20 guests
Pricing starts at $40 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Beluga Whales Up-Close Tour
Guests will meet a beluga whale, then participate in a care and training session with their keepers and get a chance to have your photos taken with this amazing animal.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included.
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 12 guests
Pricing starts at $60 for all guests

Dolphin Encounter + Feeding
See how SeaWorld cares for their dolphins, participate in a training session, then touch and feed a dolphin during this approximately 15-minute program.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 13 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 10 guests
For animal safety, no personal belongings, including phones and cameras, are permitted.
Pricing starts at $50 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Dolphins Up-Close Tour
Find out what it takes to be a SeaWorld dolphin trainer, when you come face-to-face with the ocean’s most playful ambassador on this approximately 30-minute hands-on tour.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 18 guests
For animal safety, no personal belongings, including phones and cameras, are permitted
Pricing starts at $45 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Family Adventure Tour
Go behind the scenes and have an experience your family won't forget! You and your family will get to enjoy private play time with young dolphins and their moms at Dolphin Nursery followed by a fun, interactive visit with our warm-weather penguins. Finish off the tour by making a new friend at Sesame Street Land.

SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 12 guests
Pricing starts at $85 for guests ages 10+ and $65 for guests ages 3-9; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Killer Whale Up-Close Tour
During this one-of-a-kind experience you’ll get up close with our park’s majestic marine ambassadors and learn how they are cared for each and every day.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 20 guests
Pricing starts at $135 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Penguin Encounter
Do you love penguins? Come face-to-feather with some amazingly chill friends, as you go behind the scenes to SeaWorld’s Avian Research Center and meet a warm-weather penguin for yourself!  Total encounter will run approximately 20-30 minutes; time spent in habitat will be approximately 15 minutes.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 15 guests
Pricing starts at $35 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Penguins Up-Close Tour
Go behind-the-scenes at Antarctica: Empire of the Penguin on this approximately 45-minute walking tour to hear from animal experts about what it takes to care for these unique birds.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 12 guests
Pricing starts at $65 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Sea Lions Up-Close Tour
Participate in this approximately 60-minute tour to find out what it takes to care for and train the hilarious stars of the show, Sea Lion High. Meet one of the stars of the show for an exclusive photo shoot. Help us feed buckets of fish to dozens of sea lions and harbor seals at Pacific Point Preserve.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 12 guests
Pricing starts at $70 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Sharks Up-Close Tour
Peer down into a 700,000-gallon aquarium to uncover the fascinating world of these perfect predators. Then, go behind-the-scenes to touch a small shark and explore the dazzling diversity of sharks.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 12 guests
Pricing starts at $20 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 may participate at no additional cost

Walrus Up-Close Tour
Learn what it takes to care for the animals that call Wild Arctic their home and get a chance to meet a member of the SeaWorld walrus family.
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
All guests under 18 years of age must be accompanied by a paying adult
Groups will be combined for tour of about 12 guests
Pricing starts at $30 for all guests

SeaWorld Rescue Experience
See inside the heart of SeaWorld on our new SeaWorld Rescue Experience. On this 4-hour hands-on program, join members of the SeaWorld Rescue Team to help learn, feed, and care for a wide variety of rescued animals.  Assist with daily manatee care, including feeding, daily preparation of food and formulas for rescued animals, and the care of rescued birds and sea turtles.

SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included
Groups will be combined for a program of up to 4 guests
Pricing starts at $250 for guests ages 13+

Private VIP Tour
Experience a hassle-free day at SeaWorld with a Private VIP Tour. This 4-hour tour is the perfect way for families to experience the best SeaWorld has to offer, get up-close with animals and still leave plenty of time to relax and enjoy the park on your own.
This walking, guided tour includes:

Preferred Parking
Expedited Park Entry
Quick Queue Unlimited
Seats at 1 Reserved Signature Show
1 Printed Photo and Frame Per Party
Meal Voucher for One Meal Per Guest
Animal Feeding Experiences
Dolphin Encounter
Penguin Meet
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included.
All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult.
Minimum party size of 2.
Pricing starts at $200 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 are free, but still require a tour reservation.

Elite VIP Tour
Want to experience more? Then SeaWorld’s 6-hour Elite VIP Tour is for you.
This walking, guided tour includes:

Preferred Parking
Expedited Park Entry
Quick Queue Unlimited
Seats at 2 Reserved Signature Shows
1 PhotoKey Per Party
All Day Dining Package
Dolphin Encounter
Penguin Meet
Sea Lion Meet
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included.
All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult.
Minimum party size of 2.
Pricing starts at $300 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 are free, but still require a tour reservation.

Ultimate VIP Tour
Want to experience it all? Then check out the 8-hour Ultimate VIP Tour
This walking, guided tour includes:

Preferred Parking
Expedited Park Entry
Quick Queue Unlimited
Seats at 3 Reserved Signature Shows
1 PhotoKey Per Party
Photo with a Killer Whale
Meal Voucher for One Meal Per Guest
Dinner at Sharks Underwater Grill
Dolphin Encounter
Penguin Meet
Sea Lion Meet
SeaWorld Orlando admission is required, but not included.
All guests under the age of 18 must be accompanied by a paying adult.
Minimum party size of 2.
Pricing starts at $400 for guests ages 3+; Guests under 3 are free, but still require a tour reservation.


*ATTRACTIONS*

Ride Safety & Height Requirements
Height requirements can be found at on SeaWorld’s FAQ page (https://seaworld.com/orlando/faq/) and are also posted at each attraction. Your child may be measured at the height check station located at Guest Services located next to the Information & Reservation Counter just inside the Park Entrance. All guests, including those using wheelchairs, must meet the height requirement.

Rides

Antarctica: Empire of the Penguin – Be transported into the icy world of the penguin on a first-of-its-kind family ride, and then walk among them in their 30-degree world. Available as a “Mild Expedition” or a “Wild Expedition”

Flamingo Paddle Boats - Individual, free floating, flamingo-shaped boats that can be rented for a 20-minute period at an additional $6 charge.

Ice Breaker - Launching Spring 2020. A brand new roller coaster will feature four airtime filled launches, both backwards and forwards, culminating in a reverse launch into the steepest beyond vertical drop in Florida - a 93 feet tall spike with 100 degree angle.

Infinity Falls – Climb aboard your raft and prepare to get soaked while reaching peak excitement. Wind your way around flowing fountains, surprise geysers and breathtaking waterfalls as you explore tropical surroundings. Then hang on as roaring rapids send you flying through thrilling chutes and splashing turns before plunging you down the tallest drop of its kind into churning whitewater.

Journey to Atlantis – This exciting flume ride/roller coaster hybrid treats you to more than its share of surprises as you explore dark, watery passageways through the sunken city before being flung from its gates down a thrilling plunge into the waters below.

Kraken - A floorless roller coaster with a 151-foot tall lift, steep drops, sharp turns, speeds up to 65 miles per hour and seven inversions. The seats are open-sided and ride on a pedestal high above the track.

Mako - A hyper-coaster with a 200-foot tall lift. The ride accelerates to speeds of up to 73 miles per hour and features a series of banking turns and multiple air time hills. There are no inversions on Mako.

Manta - A flying roller coaster with a 140-foot tall lift. Includes gliding, swooping and diving up to nearly 60 miles per hour through four inversions. The seats are suspended under the track and rider's feet are supported by a harness during the ride.

Sea Carousel - A marine animal-themed carousel.

Sky Tower - A slow-moving, rotating, elevator capsule that provides guests with a scenic overview of SeaWorld Orlando and the surrounding area.

Wild Arctic - A motion-based simulator attraction that replicates a turbulent aerial helicopter flight to the Arctic. A non-motion alternative is also available that allows guests to see and hear all elements of the simulator without the motion.

Sesame Street Land Play Area 
Take a walk down Sesame Street for the very first time, connecting your family to all of the fun, laughter and learning of the world famous street.  Includes Attractions such as Abby’s Flower Tower, Big Bird’s Twirl “N” Whirl, Cookie Drop and Elmo’s Choo Choo Train.  Also see the Sesame Street Party Parade, Storytime with Big Bird among other entertainment, interactive play, and food and shopping options.

Shows

Show schedules are updated periodically and vary daily. Schedules are available on SeaWorld’s website at https://seaworld.com/orlando/park-info/theme-park-hours/ or from Guest Services at the park. Most shows are approximately 20-25 minutes in duration. It is recommended that you arrive 15-20 minutes before showtime (earlier on busy days) to secure a seat.

Dolphin Days - A festive celebration of our natural world starring the ocean’s most playful ambassador, the Atlantic Bottlenose Dolphin.

Ocean Discovery - Learn more about killer whales, also called Orcas, and other species of whales during a special educational show.

Orca Encounter - Learn more about killer whales and connect in an inspiring new way with the ocean’s most powerful predator.

Pets Ahoy - A side-splitting show with surprise twists and a cast of unlikely characters that will have the whole family laughing from beginning to end.

Sea Lion High - Sea Lion High is filled with amazing animal behaviors and fun audience interaction as Clyde and Seamore go back to school in slippery pursuit of their diplomas.

Animal Encounters

Antarctica: Empire of the Penguin – Visit 5 species of penguins at he penguin habitat.

Dolphin Cove - Watch a playful group of bottlenose dolphins both above and below the surface of the water at Dolphin Cove.

Dolphin Nursery - Watch mother dolphins and their calves at the Dolphin Nursery.

Jewel of the Sea Aquarium - A fascinating underwater world exploding with color and luminescence is waiting to be explored in our aquarium, directly beside Journey to Atlantis.

Manatee Rehabilitation Area - Step behind-the-scenes to catch a glimpse of SeaWorld’s working manatee rescue and rehabilitation facility to learn more about the plight of these vulnerable animals in the wild.

Manta Aquarium - A unique 360-degree pop-up aquarium puts young visitors right in the center of the undersea activity.

Pacific Point Preserve - See California sea lions and harbor seals swim and play among the waves or bask in the afternoon sun. You can even get a chance to feed these famously fun animals.

Pelican Preserve - Check out Pelican Preserve, home to several rescued pelicans. Stop by to see these amazing creatures and learn more about what you can do to help prevent such injuries.

Underwater Viewing - Watch whales glide beneath the surface at this mesmerizing up-close viewing area.

Shark Encounter - Enter a fascinating journey through one of the world’s largest underwater viewing tunnels.

Stingray Lagoon - Reach your hand just below the surface, and you’re likely to feel a velvety “high five” as stingrays swim by.

Turtle Trek - A 3D 360° theatre showcasing the vulnerable sea turtle and asking everyday heroes across the globe to help make a difference in saving animals in the wild.

Wild Arctic - Get up close to walruses and beluga whales in your wild journey through the Arctic.

*DINING*

I would also recommend the SeaWorld Orlando Menus with Prices thread

All-Day Dining Deal
SeaWorld Orlando offers an All-Day Dining Deal, which adults can redeem for 1 entrée PLUS 1 side or dessert & 1 regular sized non-alcoholic beverage per hour and children can redeem for kids meals once per hour.

This can be pre-purchased online for $39.99 for adults (ages 10+) and $19.99 for children (ages 3-9).  Prices may be higher in-park.

Participating locations include:

Captain Pete's Island Treats
Expedition Café
Lakeside Panini Bistro
Mama's Pretzel Kitchen
Mango Joe's
Seafire Grill
Seaport Pizza
The Spice Mill
Voyager's Smokehouse
Waterway Grill
All-Day Dining Deal Plus Draft Beer and Wine
Add draft beer and wine to the All-Day Dining Deal for an additional $15.

Brew Club
SeaWorld has a special program where Brew Club Members can receive a personal 20 oz. stein and discounted ($5) refills all year long.
Discounted refill price only available at locations that serve draft beer
Refills include limited seasonal brews and other regular favorites at any draft beer location
All steins are stored in a personal cabinet at Waterway Grill Bar and can only be taken home after membership ends
Pricing starts at $79 for adults ages 21+

Dine with Orcas at Shamu Stadium
This buffet lunch option includes a full buffet including fresh fruits and vegetables, seafood, beef, chicken, pork loin, seasonal accompaniments, fresh breads, desserts, and assorted beverages. There is also a kid’s buffet featuring kid's favorites. This lunch includes a trainer interaction with information about the whales and Q&A.
Prices currently start at priced at $29 for adults (ages 10+) and $15 for children (ages 3-9). Reservations are recommended and can be booked online by visiting: https://seaworld.com/orlando/upgrades/dining/

Restaurants

Captain Pete's Island Hot Dogs – located near the Stingray Lagoon, this location offers a limited selection of hot dogs and fries. No online menu available.

Expedition Café – located in the Antarctica section of SeaWorld, this marketplace-style restaurant serves both American and Asian-style options.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/expedition-cafe/

Flamecraft Bar - located near Seafire Grill, Flamecraft bar offers a scenic patio view over the water and a multitude of premium beverages, including 16 featured craft brews, and a number of house wines. There is also a small selection of food offerings. No online menu is available.

Mama’s Pretzel Kitchen – located near the Sea Carousel and Shamu Stadium, this location offers a twist on the traditional theme park pretzel with selections ranging from traditional pretzels sprinkled with salt or cinnamon sugar to unique options that include meatballs, bacon or bratwurst.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/mamas-pretzel-kitchen/

Mango Joe’s – located near Wild Arctic, this location serves basics such as hamburgers, hot dogs, sandwiches and chicken tenders.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/mango-joes/

Seafire Grill - located near the main entry of the park and is open for breakfast with some basic breakfast options such as muffins, croissants, and cereals. At lunch, the menu switches over to more of a Tex-Mex style menu with fajitas, rice bowls, and salads available.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/seafire-grill/

Seaport Pizza - located near the Seaport Theater, this quick service location serves pizza and salads.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/seaport-pizza/

Shark’s Underwater Grill (Full Service) - located in the Sharks Encounter area next to the Sea Lion & Otter Stadium. The restaurant includes a large shark viewing area. Reservations are recommended.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/sharks-underwater-grill/

Spice Mill - located near the Sky Tower, the Spice Mill serves a range of hamburger platters, sandwiches and salads.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/spice-mill/

Voyagers Smokehouse - serves a variety of BBQ options such as BBQ chicken, ribs and smoked brisket. It is located near the Sky Tower and Seaport Theater.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/voyagers-smokehouse/

Waterway Grill – serves grilled meats, salads and sides including fries, rice, black beans and plantains. It is located at the base of Infinity Falls.
MENU - https://seaworld.com/orlando/dining/waterway-grill/


*SHOPPING*

Coconut Bay Traders - Located outside the Dolphin Theater, Coconut Bay Traders sells dolphin souvenirs, jewelry, toys, and gifts.

Exit Gifts - The Emporium is located near the park exit and offers one-stop shopping for all things SeaWorld.

Fins Gifts - Located near the Shark Encounter, Fins Gifts sells shark- and whale-themed apparel, jewelry, toys, and gifts.

Flamingo Pointe - Located near Flamingo Cove, Flamingo Pointe sells flamingo gifts, toys, and clothing.

Glacial Collections - Located in the Antarctica area, Glacial Collections sells a wide range of apparel, souvenirs and toys, with an emphasis on penguin souvenirs. You can also create a “Cup That Cares”, a personalized, penguin-shaped reusable cup, at this location.

Golden Seahorse Gifts - Brave the plunge on Journey to Atlantis and then explore popular brands like Roxy, Hurley, and Quicksilver, plus a selection of jewelry, toys, and gifts.

Guy Harvey Shop - Enjoy exclusive paintings, and apparel commissioned by Guy Harvey, known for his popular t-shirts depicting offshore and nearshore marine life.

Hooper’s Store - Take home a little bit of Sesame Street with plush characters, exclusive clothing, plus enjoy iconic photo spots available exclusively at Sesame Street Land at SeaWorld Orlando.

Kraken Gifts - Beneath the shadow of this legendary coaster, you'll find Kraken souvenir tees, along with jewelry, toys, and unusual gifts.

Oyster’s Secret - Located near Pick a Pearl, this location sells island apparel, specialty gifts and accessories.

SeaWorld Rescue Store - Located near the park entrance, the SeaWorld Rescue Store sells SeaWorld Rescue apparel and gifts that help raise awareness and donates 5% of your purchase to the SeaWorld & Busch Gardens Conservation Fund.

Shoppes at Waterfront - An assortment of shops near the Seaport Theater, this location is also home to an exclusive Guy Harvey shop.

Trek Treasures - Located near Turtle Trek, Trek Treasures carries all things turtles!

Whitewater Supply - SeaWorld’s newest store, selling souvenirs from Infinity Falls and items to show your support for water conservation around the world.

Wild Arctic Gifts - Located near Wild Arctic, this location specializes in Arctic toys, gifts, and clothing.

*SEASONAL EVENTS*

Throughout the year, SeaWorld also hosts a number of special events from the Seven Seas Food Festival and the Craft Beer Festival to the SeaWorld Halloween Spooktacular and SeaWorld Christmas Celebration.

For more information and a listing of all upcoming events, visit SeaWorld’s Events page at https://seaworld.com/orlando/events/


----------



## macraven

_For setting up this guide for Sea World


Great information all in one place !_


----------



## DMLAINI

Does the park close often in the summer for weather?  We're going for one day so the Sunny Day policy won't help us


----------



## Rusty45398

Lot of good info here... THANKS


----------



## Lashed34

Great information here, thank you. Can I ask a question about the coasters - they seem pretty hardcore so are you allowed a fanny pack on them or is it an "everything in a locker" rule?


----------



## dialane

Don't know if this is the place to ask this question, but does anyone know how I can get the email address of the CEO, Sergio Rivera?


----------



## macraven

Just a gentle bump so your thread stays on top of the list and others see it


----------



## mjhtvchick

Planning to update this post over the next few days!


----------



## macraven

Many thanks!

You do a great job in bringing loads of info to the readers


----------



## mjhtvchick

Ok, it took me a couple of extra days to get it done as we are in a State of Emergency where I live due to unprecedented snowfall - 93 cm (36 inches)!!   - but I finally have the main post updated!

How I would love to be in Orlando right now!

I lost all my changes the first time around but this time they stuck!


----------



## macraven

Your info is fabulous!


----------



## Llama mama

Can you purchase the unlimited Que at ticket purchase online or is h Th hat something you have to purchase onsite?


----------



## macraven

I was not sure so I went to their website and looks like Quick queue can be ordered in advance


----------



## mjhtvchick

Llama mama said:


> Can you purchase the unlimited Que at ticket purchase online or is h Th hat something you have to purchase onsite?





macraven said:


> I was not sure so I went to their website and looks like Quick queue can be ordered in advance



It can be pre-purchased for $35 as part of the Reserved Seating + Quick Queue Unlimited add-on - https://seaworld.com/orlando/upgrades/

It doesn't look like it can be pre-purchased on its own - not sure if it can still be purchased on its own onsite.


----------

